# Good deals on ebay



## Dadiola (Jun 23, 2014)

Ive read other topics in this forum that indicated ebay is the worst place to purchase gold. While the vast majority of the items listed for sale are overpriced from a gold melt perspective - there are still tons of deals out there if you know where to look. I recently refined two troy ounce bars of 999 gold with nothing but jewelry i purchased from ebay. I didnt keep track of each purchase but I know the cost of gold (including shipping)was less than $2,000 which means I was paying less than 80% of the melt value. Thats not even counting the silver that was also refined in the process. I purchased three items over the weekend to begin my accumulation for my next refining and have started to keep track of the exact costs. The results thus far are as follows: 4.3g 14k $85 / 2.2g 14k $34 / 4.4g 14k $90 = 10.9g 14k $209. Total value of gold is $265 which means I purchased at 78.9% of value. I know I'm small time and do it as a hobby more than anything but ebay can be a good place to purchase if you're patient. I spent less than an hour on my ipad one evening while I was watching tv to get these three bargains.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Jun 23, 2014)

Try using misspelled keywords when searching.
There are allot of good deals if you have the time to spend weeding through the crap...Allot of time.

B.S. AKA... Pantherpoop on Fleabay... Not active for almost a year now...


----------



## Dadiola (Sep 9, 2014)

Well, Im getting ready to process my next batch and I've kept track of each purchase (including shipping) and the results show that I have spent $1,284 for jewelry with a pure gold content of 42.2 grams. Todays prices put me paying just a tad over 75% of the gold value. Plus....Ive accumulated $89 in ebay bucks that I can apply to future jewelry purchases on ebay. :lol:


----------



## Eamonn (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi Dadiola
Were you buying gold plated or karat gold. Not sure where you are but here in the UK karat gold seems overpriced relative to the spot price.
I have some plated stuff to do but not worked out actual recoveries yet.


----------

